# Cambiar el color del fondo



## Jolper (Apr 11, 2007)

Como cambio el color del fondo de excel 2007 para no lastimar la vista sin que afecte a la impresion? y que siempre sea el color predeterminado para los nuevos documentos, Gracias...


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 11, 2007)

No sé si funcionaría diferentamente para Excel 2007.  Pero para XL2003 para abajo esto tiene que ver con el sistema operativo.  En Windows XP uno puede hacer un cliq-derecho en el desktop y escoger propiedades del popup.  [También se puede entrar por medio de Control Panel y Display.]  Después la linguita de appearance.  Haz un cliq en el botón de Advanced y un cliq sobre window text.  La descripción de item cambia a Window.  Cambie Color 1 a un color que es más tranquilo y acepta los cambios y eso aplicará al cuaderno activo más cualquier otra cuarderno nuevo.  Pero note que por ser algo del sistema operativo también cambia todas las aplicaciones como _Notebook, Outlook, Word, _etc.


----------

